

Racist, Anti-Chinese Messages Tagged on San Francisco Buildings - notsony
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/09/07/racist-anti-chinese-messages-popping-up-on-san-francisco-buildings/

======
notsony
If the tag was "No more illegals" every commentator and rabble-rouser and
point-scoring politician would be on the airwaves.

The ethnic Chinese population in the US have a real problem - they appear to
have no political voice. There are few ethnic Chinese political leaders and
there are no mass organized protests. The result is that the concerns and
needs of the ethnic Chinese population are not met.

Perhaps we can see some kind of political awakening in the second and third-
generation Chinese i.e. those who are suing Harvard over racial bias on
admissions.

It's a surprise that the ethnic Chinese do not vote majority Republican given
that the community are broadly speaking, hard-working and pro-business.

~~~
dragonwriter
> The ethnic Chinese population in the US have a real problem - they appear to
> have no political voice. There are few ethnic Chinese political leaders

In the US on a national level, that may seem to be the case.

In San Francisco, however, that's not at all the case: the mayor and 3 of 11
members of the Board of Supervisors are ethnic Chinese, as are both of the
S.F. representatives in the California State Assembly.

The Chinese community has long been a strong political force in San Francisco
politics.

